# Can Schengen/EU citizen import a car?



## Talbuz (Jun 6, 2019)

I have read several posts about the tricky business of buying or importing a car into Italy, but I still have some queries, would appreciate any help as clarity will be invaluable in some decisions we need to take.

My wife and I are citizens of Malta about to purchase a house in Umbria, the plan being to spend several periods during each year of between one and 3 or 4 weeks each and in some years possibly relocate. I understand from this forum that non-residents cannot buy a car, and importing one is subject to a limited stay (6 / 12 months?. Do the above restrictions also apply similarly to citizens of a country that is part of the Schengen agreement i.e. who do not show passports to enter/leave Italy, or are there any different conditions? 

If I were to drive over my own car by ferry from Malta to Italy, is there some registration process and/or tax involved again being a EU-Schengen registration?

Also is the limit that I can have the car there 6 or 12 months? And is it then the case that one can drive it out of the country, say to Switzerland, and then return with it to start another period? If so how long must it be out of the country before returning?

To eventually obtain residency, do EU citizens have to be in Italy for five years? In the meantime I cant imagine how one is expected to rent a car for the entire period, that would be an astronomical expense.

Would appreciate any light on these questions, thank you!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

EU "Tourists" are allowed to drive their own cars for I think six months a year. The rest of the time it can be parked. 

https://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/vehicles/registration/registration-abroad/index_en.htm

For residence you need to fill out the forms. Have a place to live. Adequate income or savings . I think currently 6K per person. Plus health care lined up if not working. If you have all the paperwork you should expect weeks not years to get residence.


----------



## Talbuz (Jun 6, 2019)

Thank you Nick for your very helpful answers. So I assume the 6 months would start from when you first import the car into the country, and then start a fresh year after 12 months have elapsed?

As an EU citizen can I buy a car there before I'm a resident?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You aren't really importing it. You're just driving it into the country. I'd expect it to be six months in any rolling twelve month period.

You can buy a car but you'd need to be resident to register it. The car insurance and bollo (road tax) depend on your residence. If you aren't resident you'd buy the car for export which would require you to take it out of the country. Register it in your home country. Not really what you want.


----------

